# Wanted: Wyndham Emerald Grande



## kpurvis7 (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking for a weekend in Nov (maybe the 14th-16th?)at the Emerald Grande in Destin. Email is KristiMPurvis@yahoo.com


Thanks!


----------



## chapjim (Oct 6, 2015)

That's Saturday and Sunday nights.  Is that what you want?

Emerald Grande has several different 3BR units available that weekend -- three nights starting Friday or two nights starting Saturday.

Pool view, bay view, harbor view, or presidential reserve.  The price for two nights is the same regardless because I would upgrade from the cheapest unit.  Might as well go with the presidential reserve.  But, no way it will be less than $100/night.

PM me please if you want me to book something.


----------

